# Planet Ark's Air Freshener Safe?



## dearblythe (Nov 15, 2012)

Hi all! I found this at the supermarket, thinking it might be bird-safe, and I just wanted to check?



On the back it says:

100% plant derived ingredients
No artificial perfumes or propellants

ingredients:
>30% alcohol*, 15-30% orange oil*, 5-15% lime oil*
(*plant derived)


To me, it seems ok, but again - I just wanted to make sure!


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

Is orange oil and lime oil considered essential oils? I've heard essential oils are not safe. 

I personally don't use anything scented, but I also know that anything that releases chemical fumes or soot is not safe for birds.

If you decided to use it, I certainly wouldn't use it in the same room as the birds and I'd close off their room.


----------



## Mezza (Feb 19, 2013)

This stuff is great. In saying that I haven't used it since Skiddles arrived. I also am reluctant to use anything scented.

May be worth emailing Planet Ark? Just a thought.

I emailed the bulsa wood company when I purchased a packet of bulsa wood to see if it was treated. They replied straight away.


----------



## karendh (Mar 25, 2013)

The only time I will use an airs spray of any kind is when Birdie is out on the balcony or after she has gone to bed in her own room, with the door closed. I'm quite sure that the droplets in the air can't be any good for such fragile lungs.


----------



## ParrotletsRock (Oct 8, 2013)

I was puttering around on their site and found this info on the product... http://www.orangepower.com.au/wp-content/uploads/MSDS/MSDS Orange oil air freshener.pdf
So no it is not bird safe.


----------



## dearblythe (Nov 15, 2012)

thanks everyone! darn it, i'm sad it's not safe - it smells so good. the reason i was after something that i could give a quick spray is well... i have a 14 year old dog and he farts. a lot. LOL. and if you've ever smelled a dog fart, you'd understand why i'd want to replace it with a quick spray of lime and orange.

back to the drawing board.


----------



## 22caity22 (Oct 3, 2013)

I can understand your pain! One of our recently rescued dogs farts whenever she relaxes, mostly due to not being used to the food apparently... but by gosh she can clear a room! Maybe put the bird in a room the dog doesn't use/you shut the dog out of? Or go from the other end of the board and try to limit the dog's farting? It may be due to his food or treats, anything going in his mouth (or not going in his mouth that should be) can cause it, especially wet foods! Could always ask a vet too, they can generally help, good luck!


----------



## blueybluesky (Jul 9, 2013)

I've seen them to, it's a shame it's not safe. 
My dad has a habit of feeding the dogs fart food, not very nice when the four of them let go together


----------

